# This Has Got To Stop (BSOD)



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

So far, I am waiting for a reply back from HiJackThis section here, both sticks of memory passed memtest 86, do virus scans, and such. I am just a little annoyed that since like 2PM yesterday till now at 1:30AM I got 5 blue screens. 

BS1) 0x000000FE (0x00000008, 0x00000006, 0x00000005, 0x87B8F000) 
BS2) 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0x825E8671, 0xA3D3B670, 0x00000000)
BS3) 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0x825E8676, 0x9A6EB760, 0x00000000)
BS4) 0x000000FE (0x00000008, 0x0000006, 0x00000005, 0x87B82000)
BS5) 0x000000FE (0x00000008, 0x00000006, 0x00000005, 0x87C53000)

It is not unusual to get a Blue Screen ever few weeks or a little more, but this 5 times in one day is got the best of me. 

For a few of them, Winows says to update Mcafee, which at the time there was no update and i got that message before, and i do know that tonight mcafee updated so I am not sure if that is going to help. 

I am trying to do Ad ware (full) scan which got cancled by the bue screen a fe times. I have notice that I can leave my computer on all night (do this almost every night) and it will be fine, the only time the blue screen comes up is with turning the computer on, or when I am using it. 

Using it today, i had [email protected] running in the background, the last two times I also had ad-ware running, and other than that, just internet explorer, aim, msn messanger. Nothing relly more than that. 

If there i anything else you need to ask, please do so. I really need my computer now, espically for the next week or so, but I can run any tests that are need or do what i have to. I am about one more blue screen away from reformating my hard drive and putting XP on this laptop, but luckly I am going to bed right now. Sorry to make this so long and to keep going on, but I will go now, have a good night all!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snoopdogie187 said:


> So far, I am waiting for a reply back from HiJackThis section here, both sticks of memory passed memtest 86, do virus scans, and such. I am just a little annoyed that since like 2PM yesterday till now at 1:30AM I got 5 blue screens.
> 
> BS1) 0x000000FE (0x00000008, 0x00000006, 0x00000005, 0x87B8F000)
> BS2) 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0x825E8671, 0xA3D3B670, 0x00000000)
> ...


Good morning Snoopdogie - 

I would be most happy (really) to look at the BSOD memory dumps for you. If you would go to c:\windows\minidumps change the *.dmp to *.txt and attach. Get all of them, please. Even if 100+ - I'll run them all.

Seriously, though, you should not have to live with a BSOD every few weeks, let alone 5 in under 12 hours. I can help you address most of the software side of things (Security Section related areas excluded, of course. . .). 

Just let me know if they are XP or Vista as I see you run both.

Warmest Regards. . .

JC
.
.


p.s. Please also run under Vista (and XP Pro, if applicable) - from a command prompt - 

cd\windows\system32
systeminfo>sysinfo2.txt

attach sysinfo2.txt to a post

JC


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry,this s Vista Home Premuim. There was 9 minidump files (i think i might have delted some through dish clean up a little bit ago) and I ut them int a zip file just be easier to manage and I also attached sysinfo2.txt, i think it is the right one but tell me if it isnt. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Snoopdogie187 - 

Downloading the files now. I may not get to them until I have some "quiet" time later tonight. I'll post the results when possible.

JC


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

that is fine, also just got a blue screen after posting the last reply. I will probably be out of my room a lot till tonight.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snoopdogie187 said:


> BS1) 0x000000FE (0x00000008, 0x00000006, 0x00000005, 0x87B8F000)
> BS2) 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0x825E8671, 0xA3D3B670, 0x00000000)
> BS3) 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0x825E8676, 0x9A6EB760, 0x00000000)
> BS4) 0x000000FE (0x00000008, 0x0000006, 0x00000005, 0x87B82000)
> BS5) 0x000000FE (0x00000008, 0x00000006, 0x00000005, 0x87C53000)


.
Good Morning Snoopdogie187 - 

The day of EndBSOD is closer. Here is your memory dump analysis:

*From above:*
0x000000FE (0x00000008,. . .) is a USB driver stop error. The memory leak came from tcusb.sys

0x0000008E (0xC0000005,. . .) is a kernel mode exception error. The memory leak was in ntkrnlpa.exe

_________________________
*The memory dumps:*
02-18-08-01 bcgame.sys - USB Gaming Device HID MiniDriver from Belkin Corporation 

02-18-08-02 ntkrnlpa.exe is a Microsoft kernel mode exception error. I don't have more than that right now.

02-22-08-01 tcusb.sys - Microsoft Touch Chip USB Kernel Driver 

02-22-08-02 ntkrnlpa.exe
02-25-08-01 ntkrnlpa.exe
02-25-08-02 ntkrnlpa.exe
02-25-08-03 ntkrnlpa.exe
02-26-08-01 tcusb.sys
02-26-08-02 tcusb.sys

There is not much information on the MS drivers out there outside of a tech description. If you Googled, you'll find just about everything is from the forums.

Of course any driver that you look up will be filled with malware testing sites. This could be the reason that you went to HiJackThis. I don't know. In any event, I advise you to keep that appointment as malware does need to be ruled out - if for nothing else so that you can then focus on other aspects to try and get your system back.

What does the Device Manager indicate?

Based on what one observes in a BSOD, most do go after RAM initially. It certainly can be RAM related, sometimes not enough, but a typical BSOD is caused by a driver leaking memory - i.e., a driver attemts to access an address in memory that is outside of their scope.

If you have any questions - feel free to send me a PM anytime. Thanks for the exercise!

Good Luck. . .

JC


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thank you, all my drivers are either from microsoft or the company that made the product (such as Belkin). I have had problems with drivers since I got vista, like I had to reinstall my wireles driver a few times because it stopped working and even restarting the computer didn't help, I noticed there was a problem with my webcam driver that after I reinstalled that it helped. I also contacted Belkin about their product sice I have reinstalled it a few times with the newest drivers they had. 

I went to the HiJackThis because I noticed an entry in the sytem startup (using Spybot S&D) that I know I did not add and I do not know what it is, but I also have been getting the Blue Screens even before that entry was there. 

Device Manager shows everything is normal but I am also remember that I go to the device manager at times because when I do add new hardware or use it on a differnet usb port, it wont always install it and I have to go there and delete like an unknown device then it will install properly it says. 

Is there anyway to fix these problems or is it more just of a wait till a new driver/update is avable? Also is there a way to get more information on the memory leak caused by ntkrnlpa.exe?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Snoopdoggie187 - 

I looked at another BSOD for someone this morning and it involved "ntkrnlpa.exe" - the thing is that the only other driver named in the BSOD's belonged to a German open-source software prouduct for CD/DVD's. I t appears to have been caused by the installation of that software. What I also learned was that it is possible for ntkrnlpa.exe to become corrupted when the "Safely remove hardware" is either not used or doesn't complete its function properly. Whether this is a factor for you, I don't know. The fact is, though, that the rather mysterious "ntkrnlpa.exe" (to me anyway) faulted and resulted in at least two BSOD's.

I wish I could provide an absolute fix for you. I am finding faulting information on this module that is all over the place from power supply, USB, external HDD, CD, DVD, driver signatures, etc... One thing that you may want to try is using your recovery DVD or partition to re-validate the OS. On this particular laptop, a Fujitsu A6030, I have booted up with the recovery DVD and gone through the screens to verify the drivers and OS files.

Here is the link to the afformentioned thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/microsoft-support/windows-vista-support/225302-random-blue-screen.html

.
Should I come across andything else related, I'll let you know.

Regards. . .

JC


----------

